# Standard sizes for #22 meat grinder?



## dpeart (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm been looking for #22 meat grinder plates for a replacement for my grinder:

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/royal-industries/roy-hc-22/p6964.aspx

The plates measure:

3-3/16" diameter

1/2" center hole diameter

9/16" square hole for the cutter.

The odd thing is that the more common size I"m seeing for #22 is:

3-1/4" diameter

7/16" center hole diameter

1/2" square hole for the cutter

I have found one place that sells the size that my grinder needs, but I was wondering what other grinder like mine measure.  So if anyone has a #22 manual meat grinder like above, would you mind measuring the holes?

I may return this one (it was a Christmas present) as it appears to have non-standard parts and pieces.

thanks,

dave


----------



## venture (Dec 27, 2011)

If you can get money back, that and about $50 would get you a light duty electric grinder.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dpeart (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I looked at those, but decided I'd rather spend the $$ on a stuffer than the grinder.  This grinder works fine, I just want some larger dies.

What I'm trying to find out is how much "slop" is in these dimensions?  I've spoken to people that say they all "fit", but where I come from 1/16" of a inch is enough to make it not work.  Just trying to find what others have before I order something and have to return it because it won't work.

thanks,

dave


----------



## dpeart (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I figured it is easy enough to send the plates back if they don't fit, so I went ahead on ordered one of these:

http://www.sausagemaker.com/62270andnbsp22grinderplateassortmentsave2595.aspx

I'll update the post on how it works out, just in case someone else has this same grinder.

dave


----------



## dpeart (Jan 6, 2012)

FYI for anyone that buys the Royal brand #22 meat grinder.  The "universal" #22 plates do not work.  The outside diameter of the plates is fine, but the center hole is too small for the auger to fit in.

Anyone own the Kitchener brand manual grinders?  Do they fit the "universal" plates?

thanks,

dave


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2012)

Try butcher-packer.... they advertize a #22---1/2" grinder plate.... Call and talk to them about your grinder....   Dave

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18_77&products_id=178


----------

